# Passover without God



## hummerpoo (Apr 4, 2015)

http://video.foxnews.com/v/4151689471001/passovers-message-to-jews-and-those-under-oppression/?#sp=show-clips

I hope that stirred strong emotions in you.


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 4, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> http://video.foxnews.com/v/4151689471001/passovers-message-to-jews-and-those-under-oppression/?#sp=show-clips
> 
> I hope that stirred strong emotions in you.



What do you mean by " Passover without God?" What did I miss? ( Hope you have a very happy Easter,btw...)


----------



## hummerpoo (Apr 4, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> What do you mean by " Passover without God?" What did I miss? ( Hope you have a very happy Easter,btw...)



Thank you and may you and yours be blessed in this time of remembrance.

In the questions ask, and more so in every response, God is very specifically ignored.  Passover is portrayed as a memorial to the actions and accomplishments of men; how those long ago events can relate to today is stated in terms of what men can do.  I would go on about the significance of God's salvation in the Passover and Easter but emotion would likely cause my words to be excessively provocative.

Passover is about God.  Easter is about God.  It's all about God.


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 4, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> Thank you and may you and yours be blessed in this time of remembrance.
> 
> In the questions ask, and more so in every response, God is very specifically ignored.  Passover is portrayed as a memorial to the actions and accomplishments of men; how those long ago events can relate to today is stated in terms of what men can do.  I would go on about the significance of God's salvation in the Passover and Easter but emotion would likely cause my words to be excessively provocative.
> 
> Passover is about God.  Easter is about God.  It's all about God.




About the very first structured lesson God thought me about Himself was through my mother who with the children's bible led us as participants within the Exodus. The importance of Moses was obvious, and the Hebrews, --but what was most important was God in all of it. He was the most important. God was the salvation of the Hebrews; He was their savoir. He had specific values that were wholesome and awesome. He was cool. 

And in this respect, my mom was probably the greatest minister I will ever know. And mom and God were  champions of the oppressed and they played by His  rules...which were just. ( Like it or not).


----------



## hummerpoo (Apr 5, 2015)

To me it’s the same topic as the OP.

If you want publicity for your church in the WSJ, your pastor should:
•	“find myself”
•	give priority to “issues of the day”
•	consider OMG an acceptable quote for publication
•	retire to the Meditation Chapel for deep breathing exercises
•	find time to travel a couple of hundred miles to visit school age children

http://www.wsj.com/articles/amy-k-b...hurch-1428098794?mod=WSJ_hpp_sections_newyork


----------



## gemcgrew (Apr 6, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> To me it’s the same topic as the OP.
> 
> If you want publicity for your church in the WSJ, your pastor should:
> •	“find myself”
> ...


"Easter Sunday is the Super Bowl of preaching".


----------



## Israel (Apr 6, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> Thank you and may you and yours be blessed in this time of remembrance.
> 
> In the questions ask, and more so in every response, God is very specifically ignored.  Passover is portrayed as a memorial to the actions and accomplishments of men; how those long ago events can relate to today is stated in terms of what men can do.  I would go on about the significance of God's salvation in the Passover and Easter but emotion would likely cause my words to be excessively provocative.
> 
> Passover is about God.  Easter is about God.  It's all about God.



Jesus saith unto him, Have I been so long time with you, and yet hast thou not known me, Philip? he that hath seen me hath seen the Father; and how sayest thou then, Shew us the Father?

He answereth him, and saith, O faithless generation, how long shall I be with you? how long shall I suffer you? bring him unto me.

There seems an exasperation to be known, inescapable as the Lord's life here in the earth. Thankfully...we are not long left there, but, there's no denying it.


----------



## hummerpoo (Apr 6, 2015)

gemcgrew said:


> "Easter Sunday is the Super Bowl of preaching".



Yah, if only that statement would effectively elevate the Super Bowl.


----------



## hummerpoo (Apr 6, 2015)

Israel said:


> Jesus saith unto him, Have I been so long time with you, and yet hast thou not known me, Philip? he that hath seen me hath seen the Father; and how sayest thou then, Shew us the Father?
> 
> He answereth him, and saith, O faithless generation, how long shall I be with you? how long shall I suffer you? bring him unto me.
> 
> There seems an exasperation to be known, inescapable as the Lord's life here in the earth. Thankfully...we are not long left there, but, there's no denying it.



Oh, my brother, thank you for the wonderful reminder that our plight is not unknown.  I am even reminded of my favorite minor prophet, Habakkuk, and his cry of exasperation "how long must I put up with this", and our Father's comforting response, "I got it covered". (please forgive the paraphrase)


----------

